# YMCA & Showers



## Flash Light

Somehow the word has got out that YMCA can cut travelers some slack for free or nominal fee for showers. Seems that they want to get back in the business of helping people again. Not just tramps but have you ever lived in a cheap apartment and everyone is sucking off the same hot water tank?


----------



## Deleted member 20

The Y overall is a great organization. The Y's Mens clubs made up of members do great work & I thank them. Some of the employees that work in inner city YMCAs can get jaded from the influx of homeless & cant differentiate travelers from bums. I have had decent luck with many YMCAs for free showering. Some I have had to go as far as give my ID for my info to be registered & get walked through as a day guest of an employee. By far the worst YMCA I have ever came across is the T Boone Pickens location in Dallas Texas. I attempted to secure a shower at the front desk for either a fee or for free & was insulted by the stuck up old bitch working there. They had a day rate of about $30, equivalent to most monthly health clubs. This Y was in the heart of the business district & was remodeled & caters to the Dallas "Christian" executive elite. It seems that most of these Christians especially in affluent Dallas have forgotten their fellow man. I begged for an hour for incoming members to walk me in as a guest only to be threatened to have the Police called.


----------



## Flash Light

Its a shame that Slim Pickens or Jesus himself cant get in his own place.
My experance has been with suberban and country Ys for a while it was no no and no. I talked with one Y director in upstate ny and she said that she was being promoted to the Ys national office and she would take my concerns with her. So far there has been a improvement and its either been free or 5.00. As far as Ys geting back into renting rooms that aint going to happen because renting rooms to scectchy single men does not bide well with there Federal Head Start and Child Care contracts.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Jesus has to bitch slap them rich ass Texas rednecks into poverty. I personally cannot stand anyone that openly identifies as a Christian. Born again fuckers are the worst, or anyone that says that "they are a good Christian" watch out for them fuckers the most. I am catholic & a bad catholic at that but at least I am honest about who I am. Rant over. I actually had decent luck along 90 in NY state, Rochester comes to mind where I have had good luck with free showers.


----------



## Flash Light

Catholic vs Born Again Protestent? Cats believe in Confession and freiqents trips to church for free wine and bread. Born Agains have this once saved always saved so that a complete basterd can get into heaven after saying the sinners prayer. Its Heaven or Hell no inbetween like the Cats. Living in a world that is only Black or White, Saved or Unsaved, "with me or not with me" when knowing the reality is a soft gray can be hell untoo itself. Thats why I only use missions when I need to.


----------



## daydreamer

highwayman said:


> Jesus has to bitch slap them rich ass Texas rednecks into poverty. I personally cannot stand anyone that openly identifies as a Christian. Born again fuckers are the worst, or anyone that says that "they are a good Christian" watch out for them fuckers the most. I am catholic & a bad catholic at that but at least I am honest about who I am. Rant over. I actually had decent luck along 90 in NY state, Rochester comes to mind where I have had good luck with free showers.


 

Sorry for necro'ing a thread but organized religion is a sore point with me. Anyone that feels the need to advertise what a good christian they are, is hiding something. The "gooder" they are, the bigger the hypocrite, IME. Maybe 1 in 10,000 actually live the life, and they don't brag about it. The most decent people I've met were atheists or agnostics. It's as if the very act of aligning yourself with a "higher power" seems to breed that corrupt way of thinking that you're better than others, and somehow special and above the law and/or society's rules and mores. 

I'm so sick of hearing privileged people talk about how god has "blessed" them. No, god didn't bless you. That would imply that he favored you over someone else, and sorry, but you just ain't that special. If good things happening to you means god "blessed" you, by definition that excludes everyone else. Seriously, how entitled do you have to be to think that the Almighty God singled you out for special treatment? You were either born into it or you got lucky. And what does it mean when bad things happen to people? god doesn't like them? I mean, it's ridiculous logic. How about the innocent 7 year old that is raped by someone? The omnipotent GOD couldn't have prevented that? Oh, I forgot, god let that happen to "test our faith", right? Or the little child that suffers horribly from disease or an accident or whatever, and is "taken home to be god's angel". WTF? Why would god let that child suffer? If god wanted them in heaven so badly couldn't he have let them die peacefully in their sleep?! Sorry, but that god can suck my dick. I swear, the sheeple's mentality is mind-boggling sometimes.

This rant is not directed at anyone personally here. But I've lived (suffered) in the bible-belt almost my entire life and I am just about at my limit. Sometimes I want to get up in some sanctimonious person's face and just scream all this at them, but I would get tarred and feathered and my house burned down if I did, lol. Just one more reason to GTFO of here.

Sorry, this is totally OT for this forum, but I needed to get it out. And I know the above is a huge blanket statement and that there are some good christians out there. Sure would like to meet more than 1 or 2 of them in my lifetime!


----------



## iamnoone

Since it's already blatantly off-topic, I'd like to give my two cents.

Most religious folks tend to forget the main point that the bible was trying to convey. God gave us the plants, the animals and the beautiful landscapes, not big houses, fancy cars and mountains of debt. It was always the wanderers that were the chosen people, and even Jesus himself quit his job and to wander the countryside and fish. We, my friends, are the chosen people...

As far as the YMCA thing goes, you'd think that for as many people bitch about "the homeless problem", they'd find a way to make it easier for us to get a shower and wash clothes so we can get a job if we so choose. But I guess if home dwellers thought the way I do, no one would work...


----------



## Flemmings

I was called all kinds of crap when I went to the local YMCA and asked if I could pay just to use their showers. I had a job, but was homeless. The head guy came down and asked me who I thought I was and that the YMCA is not a charity organization. He then said he had no clue who I am and that I could be a pedophile for all he knows and that he could care less if I could pay or not because it's not the YMCA's responsibility to bathe the local homeless.

Kind of pissed me off. Wanted to throat punch him. I only went there because the County job and family services said the YMCA lets people use showers when they are homeless.


----------

